# Large literature request - European / World Orchid Journals



## silence882 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm working on gathering and posting all the original descriptions of Paph & Phrag species (and synonyms). So far, I've gotten almost all from the Victorian Era and the freely available modern ones. They've been posted here:
Paphs:
http://slipperorchids.info/paphdescriptions/index.html
Phrags:
http://slipperorchids.info/phragdescriptions/index.html

I can get a good portion of the modern stuff from my own collection and libraries near me (DC is great for libraries), but a number of foreign orchid journals aren't available in my area. If anyone has .pdfs or would be willing to scan articles for me, I'd be grateful. My e-mail is [email protected].

Once I have gathered the modern articles I'll be contacting the authors for permission to post.

Here is the list of needed articles:
*Australian Orchid Review*

Paph. ayubii - hort. ex Parnata in Australian Orchid Review, 62(4): 9-10 (1997)
Paph. emersonii fma. luteum, Paph. moquetteanum fma. flavoviride - Braem in Australian Orchid Review, 66(1): 4-16 (2001)

*Caesiana*

Paph. callosum var. potentianum - Gruss & Roeth in Caesiana, 5: 39 (1995)
Paph. tranlienianum - Gruss & Perner in Caesiana, 7(11): 63-73 (1998)
Paph. hirsutissimum var. esquirolei fma. viride - Gruss & Roeth in Caesiana, 12: 57-65 (1999)
Phrag. tetzlaffianum - Gruss in Caesiana, 15: 33-40 (2000)
Phrag. longifolium fma. minutum - Gruss in Caesiana, 16: 40 (2001)
Paph. godefroyae fma. album - Gruss in Caesiana, 18: 31 (2001)
Paph. henryanum fma. album - Gruss in Caesiana, 18: 41 (2002)
Paph. delenatii fma. vinicolor - Gruss & Roeth in Caesiana, 29: 4 (2007)

*Die Orchidee (I can get prior to 2011)*

Paph. x wuliangshanicum - Liu, Gruss, & Chen in Die Orchidee, 62: 190 (2011)
Paph. stenolomum - Liu, Gruss & Chen in Die Orchidee, 62: 190 (2011)
Paph. cornuatum - Liu, Gruss & Chen in Die Orchidee, 62: 275 (2011)
Paph. bellatulum fma. chlorophyllum - Perner in Die Orchidee, 63: 427 (2012)
Paph. x schlechterianum - Gruss in Die Orchidee, 64: 19 (2013)
Paph. papuanum fma. alexejianum - Gruss in Die Orchidee, 64: 44 (2013)
Paph. praestans var. bicornutum - Gruss in Die Orchidee, 65: 22 (2014)

*Journal fur den Orchideenfreund (journal name was recently changed to OrchideenJournal)*

Paph. hilmari - Sengas & Schettler in Journal fur den Orchideenfreund, 6(1): 4 (1999)

*Orchideeen	(Dutch journal)*

Paph. tonsum var. braemii - Mohr in Orchideeen, 51(6): 175-176 (1989)

*Orchideenbrief (An obscure German publication of some sort)*

Paph. fairrieanum fma. bohlmannianum - Matho in Orchideenbrief 1(42): 1 (1942)

*Orchidees. Culture et Protection*

Paph. gigantifolium - Braem, Baker & Baker in Orchidees. Culture et Protection, No. 30: 5-12 (1997)
Paph. charlesworthii fma. sandowiae, Paph. villosum fma. aureum, Paph. fowliei fma. christianae, Paph. hookerae var. volonteanum fma. sandowii, Paph. tonsum fma. alboviride, Paph. urbanianum fma. alboviride, Paph. robinsonii fma. viride - Braem in Orchidees. Culture et Protection, 36: 35-38 (1998)
Paph. parnatanum - Cavestro in Orchidees. Culture et Protection, reimpr., 38: 30 (1999)
Paph. cerveranum - Braem in Orchidees. Culture et Protection, 38: 28-30 (1999)
Paph. mirabile - Cavestro & Chiron in Orchidees. Culture et Protection, No. 38: 31-34 (1999)

*Orchis (Italy)*

Phrag. hirtzii - Dodson in Orchis, 58: 129 (1988)
Paph. chamberlainianum var. kalinae - Braem in Orchis, No. 93: 18-23 (1995)

*Orquidea (Mexico)*

P. exstaminodium - Castano, Hagsater, & Aguirre in Orquidea, 9(29): 193 (1984)

*Rhone - Alpes Orchidees*

Paph. intaniae - Cavestro in Rhone - Alpes Orchidees, reimpr., 25: 5 (2000)
Paph. sugiyamanum - Cavestro in Rhone - Alpes Orchidees, 27: 3 (2001)
Paph. robinsonianum - Cavestro in Rhone - Alpes Orchidees, prepr. 52: 14 (2014 publ. 2013)

*Schlechteriana*

Paph. henryanum - Braem in Schlechteriana, 1: 3-6 (3 September, 1987)
Paph. schoseri, Paph. topperi - Braem & Mohr in Schlechteriana, 2: 15-22 (1988)
Phrag. besseae fma. flavum - Braem in Schlechteriana, 1(2): 55 (1990)
Paph. henryanum fma. christae - Braem in Schlechteriana, 2(4): 157-162 (1991)
Paph. fowliei var. sangianum - Braem in Schlechteriana, 4: 52 (1993)

*Swiss Orchid Society Bulletin*

Paph. x trantuanii - Gogniat & Loubr. in Swiss Orchid Society Bulletin, 1: 2 (2008)

*Waling-Waling Review*

Paph. adductum var. anitum - Golamco in Waling-Waling Review, 6(2): 9-14 (1998)

--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow! Good luck acquiring all those, Stephen!


----------



## eteson (Jan 15, 2016)

Stephen, Great project!
Thank you so much for your effort with this.

I will check if i do have something in my hard drive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2016)

wont you also need the publishers permission to 'post'? (they own the copyright)


----------



## silence882 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> wont you also need the publishers permission to 'post'? (they own the copyright)



Yup, gonna get both the author's and publisher's. I'm sure I won't get both for some of them so I'll just add a note that visitors can e-mail me for whatever isn't posted.


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## naoki (Jan 20, 2016)

Stephen, thank you very much for your wonderful work! I occasionally need to track down the original descriptions for unidentified orchid species, and it could be tedious. So this is a great resource!

I recently noticed that Tropicos (and some other similar database) has links to botanicus.org and http://www.biodiversitylibrary.org, where older literature digitized. It can be handy to locate older literature without interlibrary loan.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 20, 2016)

naoki said:


> Stephen, thank you very much for your wonderful work! I occasionally need to track down the original descriptions for unidentified orchid species, and it could be tedious. So this is a great resource!
> 
> I recently noticed that Tropicos (and some other similar database) has links to botanicus.org and http://www.biodiversitylibrary.org, where older literature digitized. It can be handy to locate older literature without interlibrary loan.



BHL is where I got most of the old stuff, actually. It is an amazing website that made everything so much easier than it would have been 10 years ago. Most of the rest of the old stuff is from Google Books. Maybe one or two of the older descriptions are from things I myself have scanned. Both BHL and Google Books allow people to use their scans for non-commercial purposes.

In the ideal world that exists only within my brain, every single out-of-copyright book has been scanned and uploaded somewhere for free access. Google Books is a great start on this.


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 16, 2016)

silence882 said:


> BHL is where I got most of the old stuff, actually. It is an amazing website that made everything so much easier than it would have been 10 years ago. Most of the rest of the old stuff is from Google Books. Maybe one or two of the older descriptions are from things I myself have scanned. Both BHL and Google Books allow people to use their scans for non-commercial purposes.
> 
> In the ideal world that exists only within my brain, every single out-of-copyright book has been scanned and uploaded somewhere for free access. Google Books is a great start on this.



I have the Australia magazines and journals from their first editions to current editions and should have Guido's work in the file section of the Slipper Orchids Australia Group. Anitum and the recent colour form I have also. Alberto Grossi should be able to help with the italian journals. I'm keen to get the Paph. x trantuanii - Gogniat & Loubr. in Swiss Orchid Society Bulletin, 1: 2 (2008) if you get hold of it. I might try Guido for that as I think he may have it. I'll dig some stuff out.

Regards Mick

www.facebook.com/groups/AustralianSlipperOrchids


----------



## silence882 (Feb 16, 2016)

quietaustralian said:


> I have the Australia magazines and journals from their first editions to current editions and should have Guido's work in the file section of the Slipper Orchids Australia Group. Anitum and the recent colour form I have also. Alberto Grossi should be able to help with the italian journals. I'm keen to get the Paph. x trantuanii - Gogniat & Loubr. in Swiss Orchid Society Bulletin, 1: 2 (2008) if you get hold of it. I might try Guido for that as I think he may have it. I'll dig some stuff out.
> 
> Regards Mick
> 
> www.facebook.com/groups/AustralianSlipperOrchids



Thanks! Anything you can send me would be much appreciated.

While looking through my stuff I discovered I had a few issues of Caesiana so I only need these from it:

Paph. callosum var. potentianum - Gruss & Roeth in Caesiana, 5: 39 (1995)
Paph. tranlienianum - Gruss & Perner in Caesiana, 7(11): 63-73 (1998)
Phrag. tetzlaffianum - Gruss in Caesiana, 15: 33-40 (2000)
Phrag. longifolium fma. minutum - Gruss in Caesiana, 16: 40 (2001)
Paph. delenatii fma. vinicolor - Gruss & Roeth in Caesiana, 29: 4 (2007)


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2016)

Stephen, do you know about the OGD (Orchid Guide Digest). People on that list are very helpful for the kind of information you are seeking.


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 19, 2016)

I'll try and get what I have scanned on the weekend and have sent a request for the Caesiana articles.

btw. Is your site down or has it moved?

Regards, Mick


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2016)

Ummm, why don't you ask Olaf and Vito for copies?


----------



## silence882 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!

The site was down for a few days as something went wrong with the permissions on the host server. They reset them and it should be back up now.


----------

